# Cleveland at Chicago (3/31/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*

The surging Bulls will try and take it right at Cleveland. While the Cavaliers have won a couple of games, they haven’t played well on the road all season, let alone good enough to beat a team of Chicago’s calibur. Plus the Bulls always seem to get up when playing the Cavs. They have the pieces and depth to give Cleveland trouble. Malone needs to stress the importance of a fast start. The Bulls could blow the game open with a big 1st quarter, essentially ending the game from the jump. If Zydrunas can have another big game, it would be huge. Not just a scoring big but also trying to hit the glass, get offensive boards and beat Curry on the boards. Drew and AV need to be active and help Cleveland avoid giving up too many second chance points. Chicago has dominated Cleveland at times and manhandled them. In one of the games where the Cavs were blown out, the Bulls were fighting harder and showing more heart. Matching Chicago's intensity is a must.










James says his ankle is getting better. Let’s hope the injury doesn't linger.










Snow and McInnis dished out assists and avoided turnovers in the Cavs’ win over the Clippers. On the road, poor shooting and turnovers kill Cleveland. Even if the Cavaliers struggle from the field, if the guards can take care of the ball, they'll still be in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Biggest game of the season, by far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game will be played at playoff like intensity...at least by one of the teams. Hope Cleveland decides to show up and give a game of it.

But chances are good the Bulls are going to skunk the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These games have been completely lopsided this season. Who ever has had the home court pretty much controlled the game. Bulls will likely win this one, hopefully it will be a bit closer then the last game in Chicago.

I'd like to see how AV does against Chandler: very similar player in my book. Also need to see more of Sasha. If Sasha can get 10+ points we'll have a good shot. Z needs to step up it a bit as well. He'll be the key as he's owned Curry so far in their careers so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Biggest game of the season, by far.


 Yeah didn't realize it at first. Depending on what the Bulls tonight we can take back the 5th spot from the Bulls and also clinch the tiebreak with a win. We would have won the season series 3-1. Big game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benny G goes nuts as the Bulls beat the Bobcats tonight. I've watched this kid from afar. Impressive young man.

At least the Cavaliers are catching Chicago with them having to play on back-to-back nights. Maybe that could (hoping here) offset the homecourt advantage some. Who knows.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

like to tell you guys that Curry sat out yesterday with Flu like symptons so he might not play.. and if he doesnt we wont win also Kirk Hinrich is still day to day and he might not play either.

Also as of now our plane is broken or something and we are still stuck in Charlotte. :dead:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Sorry to hear about the plane situation. Hopefully, everything settles down soon and your guys can return home quickly. You don't want the guys jet-lagged from a late flight in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:
 

> Benny G goes nuts as the Bulls beat the Bobcats tonight. I've watched this kid from afar. Impressive young man.
> 
> At least the Cavaliers are catching Chicago with them having to play on back-to-back nights. Maybe that could (hoping here) offset the homecourt advantage some. Who knows.


Gordon is nuts in 4th quarters, I have league pass so i've seen him doing it all season long. Dude gets on streaks where he's hitting deep shots over 2 or 3 people. We need to build a cushion going into the 4th quarter because if it's within 6-8 pts, Gordon could beat us himself. 

He had something like 23 points in the 4th qtr alone against Charlotte :eek8:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cavs will win this game easily.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

@ Chicago? Cavs don't play well on the road if that's the case, so this should be close. Depends if too many Bulls are out with injuries. Then again, that may mean more PT for Gordon. Pick your poison.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Cavs will win this game easily.


:laugh: I know you don't mean that. The amount of respect you or any of my other fellow bulls fans has for the Cavs and Lebron is minimal at best.

For that reason it's going to be hard not to root against the Bullies tonight, just so some of our fans can learn a little respect.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

No Curry and Hinrich = Cavs 101 Bulls 86


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> No Curry and Hinrich = Cavs 101 Bulls 86


I think Hinrich is playing, no?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It would have been better if Curry was playing. Z loves playing against Eddy. He actually pretty much owns Curry. Without him we might see the fatigued Z rather then the dominant one.

I'm having nightmares just thinking of McInnis trying to defend Gordon in the fourth.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> For that reason it's going to be hard not to root against the Bullies tonight, just so some of our fans can learn a little respect.


Where was that respect when the Bulls smashed the Cavs early in the season and people chalked it up to luck and an off night for the Cavs? I'm just returning the favor, no respect for the Cavs. That said, they'll win tonight by 20. 

:basket:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Where was that respect when the Bulls smashed the Cavs early in the season and people chalked it up to luck and an off night for the Cavs? I'm just returning the favor, no respect for the Cavs. That said, they'll win tonight by 20.
> 
> :basket:


 When the Cavs trounced the Bulls in there first meeting, I actually posted in the Bulls forum that I thought you're perimeter guys all would all do well (including Gordon who sucked at the time) and they would start to win when Curry/Chandler picked it up a bit.

That seems to be showing respect to the Bulls when you actually complement the lose


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

this is a big game for the cavs agaisnt an eastern conference playoff rival
my prediction:

*cavs 105*
bulls 99


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

This will be a big game for tha cavs but one i think they will win. The bulls have some key players missing this game(Hinrich and Curry) so the cavs have a good chance although it will be a close game. Lebron will have a huge night as he will be very focused on winning this game and I think a big factor of the cavs winning will be whether or not Big Z has a good night. 

Prediction:

Lebron 34pts/8ast/7rebs/3stl
Big Z 20pts/10reb/3blk

Cavs 98
Chicago 91


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Let's keep the playoffs seed positioning interesting by knocking off the Bulls and keeping the Pacers at bay. Yes the game is in Chicago, but its not like the Bulls are invincible.

Nice start, 17-13 in the first quarter. Gooden is going off with 13 points and has not missed a shot. Go Cavs! 

G-Force


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Real physical game. These type of games usually *don't* favor the Cavs. 

End of 1st
Cavaliers - 23
Bulls - 22


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

lol
Gooden is an offensive powerhouse!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

AV gets the last 5 min of the 2nd quarter ????????

I know Gooden played well but really !

Hopefully the new hair cut by Sasha will improve his game


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Chandler is back in with 2 fouls, 
Ilgauskas piked up his 3rd =(


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime
Cavaliers - 48
Bulls - 46

Neither team is making foul shots. Whoever starts knocking them down will have the edge in the game. Drew started out really hot but did most of his damage early. Z looks tired in the face. I wonder if he is still suffering from his insomnia problems because he looks like he's zoning in and out (maybe that's just his attention). Gordon has hit incredible shots. Especially that banking lay up on the right side.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like somehow Paul Silas returned to coach the Cavs tonight: Harris and McInnis played the entire second quarter and Tractor got more minutes then Anderson.

I think Sasha forgot to walk Malone's dog or something: what is this kid have to do get some time


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The rotations were a little odd. I'm waiting for Harris to make a splash, otherwise, I don't understand it. He tends to stand in one spot and out of all the Cavaliers' players, he probably moves the LEAST without the ball.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

At Halftime

Gooden came out with a huge first quarter and alought he didnt do a whole lot in the second quarter he shoudl finish with some nice stats. Lebron started off not doing to well mostly cause of bad shot selection and not driving to the hoop. In the second quarter he started to heat up and started taking it to the basket. He now has 10 points/1reb/3ast/2stl. Big z been in foul trouble but still having a decent night.

Cavs up 48 to 46 I think they will get this win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Since both teams were sloppy in the first half, it's going to come down to who executes better. The Bulls are more spirited and have more energy. So I figure they'll elevate their level of play. Trying to predict how Cleveland will do is more difficult. James needs to find a rhythm and another Cavalier player outside of the Big 3 needs to step up. Chicago has a balanced attack going while Cleveland is having 3 guys do all the scoring.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd
Cavaliers - 61
Bulls - 67

Big shot by Davis to end the quarter. For a second, I wondered if a few Bulls' player were weary but they surged and their energy is still great.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How can bron feel his legs....... PLEASSSSSSSSSE give him someone to play along with over the offseason....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James has struggled most of the night but he has guts to take and make the big shot. Nice one.

End of Regulation
Cavalier - 88
Bulls - 88

Now it's overtime action!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

What a shot by LBJ. I have no idea how he made that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You cant play Lebron entire games and expect him to have legs in OT...we have to get him some help in the offseason


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible game by Lebron: hit the big shot but had way too many TO's, took too many bad shots, and most importantly bricked a ton of FT's

This was also Malon's worst coached game so far: Lebron can't be playing 53 minutes a game and no excuse for playing Harris all those minutes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough game to lose, they fought back hard in regulation and the entire team tanked in OT. 

I didn't like the rotations in this game, Harris way too many minutes over Sasha, and James has to be subbed out at some point in a 53 minute game. 
That's just absurd. 

Free throw shooting really killed us in this one also.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Terrible game by Lebron: hit the big shot but had way too many TO's, took too many bad shots, and most importantly bricked a ton of FT's
> 
> This was also Malon's worst coached game so far: Lebron can't be playing 53 minutes a game and no excuse for playing Harris all those minutes



I agree with you on every point you said except that lebron had way to many turnovers he only had 3 which is about his season average.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bobot said:


> I agree with you on every point you said except that lebron had way to many turnovers he only had 3 which is about his season average.


 Didn't realize his numbers were low but I thought alot of the bad shots seemed to lead to points the other way.

Terrible game we wasted a terrific game by Gooden. Forgot to mention that Traylor was awful in there. Simply put AV and Sasha need to be our first guys off our bench


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Chicago 102, Cleveland 90*

The Bulls just crushed the Cavs in overtime. They had the zeal, the passion, the defense, the momentum. Hard loss for the Cavs, I'm sure this one really got under their skin. The game felt like a playoff game. Very intense, hard-fought. Always hard to come up on the losing end in these type of games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just glanced over the boxscores of the last couple games and James has averaged *49 minutes * played...

I don't care how young you are, that is going to take a toll. You can see it already with him settling for jumpshots and his fg% going down the toilet (41% in the last six games, 58-140).

This team has to be able to survive for at least a SHORT stretch with James off the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team looked directionless tonight.
I understand what Malone is trying to do with Harris. But if it didn't work with Silas, at this point in the season, you have to say it's not going to happen this season.

Traylor is out of shape right now.

Z is gassed.
Mcinnis is tanking it.

Snow can't shoot.

This team is going fast down the toliet.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

That was a pretty sloppy game all around. LBJ had a great 3 to send it to OT but other then that the game was pretty bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone still watching TNT hear that Flip is the #1 candidate for the head coaching job? 

Would be a nice choice if Phil is not available.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Even if Lebron goes 2-23 from the field you cant take a shot at him. 106 minutes in 2 games you can expect everything out of this kid. 

And which ever point guard you put on the floor no one is happy. Jeff cant play any defense but atleast he pushes the ball and will atleast look at a shot. I mean the defense will respect him which is more that Snow gets.

Snow on the other hand can D it up. But with him and Newble out there Lebron gets double and tripled. 

And as for Sasha, has this kid ever squared up into a triple threat position ????? I mean i know he can shot and is athletic, but it just looks like he has no clue about the game. He just stands there.

I would atleast like to see him give Jiri a chance out there 3-4 minutes if nothiung happens it didnt hurt anyone. But if he hits a shot our two maybe thats all he needs to get rolling.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Tough overtime loss. Cavs need to get it together because the PAcers are breathing down their neck in the standings for the 6th seed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad I reversed the jinx, too many of ya'll were being too negative on the Cavs in early posts. That was a heartbreaking shot by LeBron, had me shook, but I had a feeling my Bulls would pull it out. Hinrich looked fresh tonight, and we have Gordon/Chandler, a couple of 4th quarter bullies this season. Nocioni also did a fantastic job on LeBron the whole game. 

Cavs better get their act cleaned up before the playoffs, or they'll get embarrased by a tenacious and fiesty Celtics team. Z needs to be ready most of all, he is going to be the matchup that gives the Celtics the most problems.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What I don't understand is how the hell you can justify playing LeBron the full 48 and then all of OT? Come on now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

EHL said:


> What I don't understand is how the hell you can justify playing LeBron the full 48 and then all of OT? Come on now.


You can't especially as Benedict posted he's averaged 49 minutes a game. And yes that is more then a regular NBA game which last 48. 

Need to get Jiri and Sasha more time. Harris needs to sent to the bench. Again can anyone explain why Tractor who's overmatched against Chandler got more time then AV. AV missed some FT"s but he did a lot more out there then the Fat man.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> You can't especially as Benedict posted he's averaged 49 minutes a game. And yes that is more then a regular NBA game which last 48.
> 
> Need to get Jiri and Sasha more time. Harris needs to sent to the bench. Again can anyone explain why Tractor who's overmatched against Chandler got more time then AV. AV missed some FT"s but he did a lot more out there then the Fat man.


I can't stand Traylor anymore. He brings some toughness but he's overmatched against taller PF's. On nights when we're playing guys like Eddie Griffen, Chander, etc. his minutes need to be going to AV. I'd rather have AV/Gooden/Z playing the 4/5 at all times over Traylor. 

And this nonsense of not playing Sasha has to stop. He's the best SG on our team yet he sees no PT. The kid shot the lights out a game ago against New Orleans and now he doesn't even get in the rotation? I don't understand the reluctance to play him.


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

the cavs seem lifeless at the begining but they came back .but they told them selfs they didn't want the win there for ot was just were they lost it after a that work


----------

